# Decaf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know that this topic is regularly covered. Decaf often seems to be regularly roasted to quite a dark level. One of the best I have come across, and I buy it several times a year, is this offering from Extract .....

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/

With Extract, if you simply join their mailing list, they send you a 30% off code (or that used to be the case)........many have tried it but at least if you do not like it, you have not shelled out full price!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give this a go! I am very happy with the crown and canvas sparkling decaf, I am rubbish at describing roast level but the beans are clearly more dense than my usual - on espresso I need to grind a good few steps finer to even get close to achieving pressure. I will be drinking it later in a cafetiere and it certainly hits the tasting notes for me.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Decaf beans always need a finer grind. For me it's about 5 marks on the Niche


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

Try it using pressure profiling and don't go above 6bar.
You can thank me later.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Crown and canvas decaf makes for a lovely cafetiere coffee. Much easier for me to work with, the feld 47 makes quick work of the quantity needed versus the very long, very fine grind required for espresso.

I think crown and canvas might be my favourites so far overall - their Brazil is absolute delicious, so sweet and low acidity but with some fruit, just what I like from an espresso. The decaf is gorgeous, doesn't even occur to me to be a decaf, just a really nice coffee with bags of fruit, just what I like from a filter/immersion!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I know that this topic is regularly covered. Decaf often seems to be regularly roasted to quite a dark level. One of the best I have come across, and I buy it several times a year, is this offering from Extract .....
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/
> 
> With Extract, if you simply join their mailing list, they send you a 30% off code (or that used to be the case)........many have tried it but at least if you do not like it, you have not shelled out full price!


 Many thanks ordered a bag to try


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Gah, I forgot about this and went with black cat on my last order. Extract it is next month...


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Should have said this will be my first ever decaf so fingers crossed it works in a latte


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

For those of you who have caf during the day and defac in the afternoon / evening, how do you go about changing your grinder settings? Do you note where you've dialled it into for your main beans, then change it to your decaf setting, then back to it's previous position for caf beans again, or do you use a second grinder, or do you just leave it where it is and grind as for your caf beans?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

PACMAN said:


> For those of you who have caf during the day and defac in the afternoon / evening, how do you go about changing your grinder settings? Do you note where you've dialled it into for your main beans, then change it to your decaf setting, then back to it's previous position for caf beans again, or do you use a second grinder, or do you just leave it where it is and grind as for your caf beans?


 I use a hand grinder. It needs a significantly finer grind than my daytime beans- I guess the question is how different your beans are, but decaf usually needs a finer grind. (I guess a very dark roast caffeinated bean and a light roast decaf might meet in the middle) it also prevents cross contaminating!


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I knew with push bike ownership, the correct number of bikes is always N+1, but I didn't realise the same rule applied for coffee grinders!!🤣


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> I know that this topic is regularly covered. Decaf often seems to be regularly roasted to quite a dark level. One of the best I have come across, and I buy it several times a year, is this offering from Extract .....
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/
> 
> With Extract, if you simply join their mailing list, they send you a 30% off code (or that used to be the case)........many have tried it but at least if you do not like it, you have not shelled out full price!


 @dfk41Thanks for this. Received a bag of this sugarcane decaf today and I was really surprised. Decaf has improved massively since I last tried it over 5 years ago.



Lucian_Blue said:


> Try it using pressure profiling and don't go above 6bar.
> You can thank me later.


 @Lucian_Blue I'm dialling this in on the Vesuvius. Would you suggest a shirt pre infusion at 2bar then up to 6bar and gradually decreasing the pressure through the extraction? Any profiles you are willing to share?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I am just trying Coffee Compass Sucker Punch blend and have found I need to tighten up the grind quite alot and also use much less milk to get a respectable latte. Of course I am comparing with my usual caffinated beans but that seems obvious anyway.

Ian


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Eyedee said:


> I am just trying Coffee Compass Sucker Punch blend and have found I need to tighten up the grind quite alot and also use much less milk to get a respectable latte. Of course I am comparing with my usual caffinated beans but that seems obvious anyway.
> 
> Ian


 Yeah I'm lucky in that respect that I can run a pressure profile on the Vesuvius so that I don't need to keep adjusting the grind between decaf and regular beans. For the regular I dose 18g and the decaf have dialled it in to use 19g and run a longer profile with lower pressures. Turns out very drinkable for sure.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I know that this topic is regularly covered. Decaf often seems to be regularly roasted to quite a dark level. One of the best I have come across, and I buy it several times a year, is this offering from Extract .....
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/
> 
> With Extract, if you simply join their mailing list, they send you a 30% off code (or that used to be the case)........many have tried it but at least if you do not like it, you have not shelled out full price!


 I've been wondering if caffeine has been causing my long established sleep problems. I did some searching on here and found your post from years ago about switching to decaf, so I'm gonna give it a try. My 1kg from Extract as recommended has arrived, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I've just ordered some of the decaf from Extract. I am currently using their half speed (50% decaf) beans and really enjoying them so thought I'd give the full decaf a go as well as a few of their others.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

I have to plug ours. We wanted a decaf that was like the emerging single origin decafs that major roasters like Crankhouse have been sourcing for years. We didn't want a dark-roast blend. Our Rwandan decaf is great as both espresso and filter. The espresso smacks you in the mouth with deep Assam tea-like notes, but mellows and sweetens as a V60. We're very happy with it, and it should be getting its first outing on this forum this week since I know a lot went out with orders last week!

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukirahttps://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukira


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I have to plug ours. We wanted a decaf that was like the emerging single origin decafs that major roasters like Crankhouse have been sourcing for years. We didn't want a dark-roast blend. Our Rwandan decaf is great as both espresso and filter. The espresso smacks you in the mouth with deep Assam tea-like notes, but mellows and sweetens as a V60. We're very happy with it, and it should be getting its first outing on this forum this week since I know a lot went out with orders last week!
> 
> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukirahttps://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukira


 I'll give it a try next 👍


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I have to plug ours. We wanted a decaf that was like the emerging single origin decafs that major roasters like Crankhouse have been sourcing for years. We didn't want a dark-roast blend. Our Rwandan decaf is great as both espresso and filter. The espresso smacks you in the mouth with deep Assam tea-like notes, but mellows and sweetens as a V60. We're very happy with it, and it should be getting its first outing on this forum this week since I know a lot went out with orders last week!
> 
> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukirahttps://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukira


 I'm hoping my order might arrive today!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

PACMAN said:


> I'm hoping my order might arrive today!


 I think you're likely to be waiting until tomorrow sadly! Our experience is that people start getting their stuff from Wednesday. Our record so far is a full week later... But mostly Wednesday/Thursday. Fingers crossed!

I always wonder how the postal system works internally. There can't just be a massive pile of "these can wait an extra day", can there?!


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I think you're likely to be waiting until tomorrow sadly!


 Today's post has just been.......😢 But the postie did deliver the remainder of my PID bits so if I can get that fitted and working today, it should be good timing for tomorrow 😁


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I have to plug ours. We wanted a decaf that was like the emerging single origin decafs that major roasters like Crankhouse have been sourcing for years. We didn't want a dark-roast blend. Our Rwandan decaf is great as both espresso and filter. The espresso smacks you in the mouth with deep Assam tea-like notes, but mellows and sweetens as a V60. We're very happy with it, and it should be getting its first outing on this forum this week since I know a lot went out with orders last week!
> 
> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukirahttps://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/new-rwanda-rukira


 Will give this a go


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Have just got myself a new single dosing grinder, so going to give decaf a whirl. Gone with Black Cat's Tanzania - Iloma - Swiss Water.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

We've started drinking more decaf recently and searching around for exciting beans.

We're currently on Neighbourhoods decaf which is very nice (black cherry, toffee and treacle,something akin to a black forest gateau), just about dialed in after a couple shots.

Next on the list to try are coffee by the casuals, black cat and crown and canvas


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Firstly I'll hold my hands up and declare I'm an espresso maker newby, having come from a B2C that I've been using for around 10 years on Litchfield catering espresso coffee beans (ie probably quite old, over roasted and dark). I bought the CBTC decaf beans the other week and have been trying to dial them in for my taste ever since. Having read lots on here, I've tried everything from longer ratios, different grind settings (and hence timings) and also a quick play with temperatures.

I have a 1425W GC with OPV mod (to just over 9 Bar at first 'extraction') measured using FairRecycler's gauge fitted in between the OPV and boiler, an XMT-7100 PID set to 93 deg C (same PID as Mr Shades?) and a 1Zpresso JX Pro grinder into a 21g Marzocco basket and naked portafilter using, I think, the standard aluminium shower screen holder and original shower screen.

I grind 20g of beans and have extracted anything from 20g through to 60g of output, aiming to keep around the 30 second mark by adjusting the grind setting. I think there's only been one cup I haven't drunk, and that's when I tamped to loosely and it spritzed and sprayed everywhere!! I had a brief try at 92 and also at 94 deg, but no real difference. Regarding pressures and temps when extracting, the pressure will start around the 9 or 9.1 or 9.2 bar and will sometimes drop slightly to around 8.5 or 8.6 bar as the shot progresses. The temp can drop to around 88 at the end of the shot. It's hard to keep track of the temp, pressure, time and output all at the same time!! The most successful I've had has been where it was probably a 20g in for a 30g out (so 1:1.5?) but even that wasn't 'exiting' for me. I make the espresso and then top it up in my mug with hot water (not boiling) and a splash of milk.

I'm almost at the point of giving up using the GC and trying it in my Aeropress (with adjusted grind setting on the JX Pro) and seeing how I get on there, but if possible, I'd like to use the GC. What else should I be trying?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been using the 'Extract' decaf for the last week. Initially I was thinking "oh no, its so dark, I'm not gonna like it". But now I've come to notice that it doesn't taste that much different to regular espresso. I need to try a few other decafs to see what they're like in comparison, but for now at least I don't need to give up on coffee completely.

With regards to brew ratios, I'm doing 18g to 36g in around 30 seconds at 94c. I did experiment by going down to 90c but that was a big mistake! So if your machine is dropping to 88c then that could be an issue.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Stupid question alert. I presume the same resting rules apply for decaf beans as they do for their caffeinated counterparts?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

@dfk41 said 10 days, which I can confirm seemed about right.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I get through quite a lot of coffee, all decaf. I'm not earning much so economising. Coffee maker is an aeropress and I drink it black. Beans are ground in a Mazzer Major.

So I'm looking to pay not much more than £3.50 for 250g. I've used a fair amount of Waitrose Peru beans, which are OK but there's better.

https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/no1-peru-decaffeinated-coffee-beans/079999-40695-40696

My two go-to decafs are from Next Day Coffee, which is where I buy everything now. Very similar - Mokarabia has a little more character.

https://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/mokarabia-cuor-di-moka-decaffeinated-beans-1kg-1139 £14.99 kilo Mokarabia

https://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/caffe-roma-decaffeinated-coffee-beans-1kg-460 £10.49 kilo Cafe Roma

They also have Lavazza Dek at £8.99 for 500g. Maybe a little fresher but all three are good. They also do Illy at £6.99 for 250g. .

Not exciting for those of you who spend more money, but both decaf beans above are good and stinking value. Recommended.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@les24preludes Morning Les, have you thought about why supermarket style beans, and I include Lavazza, Illy and the likes are so much cheaper than say artisan roasters? Beans are graded according to quality. The 'quality' is determined by a number of proccess, as laid down. by the SCAA. SO, if you went to the butchers and bought some chuck steak and wrapped it in pastry, would you then presume that it is a Beef Wellington?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> @les24preludes Morning Les, have you thought about why supermarket style beans, and I include Lavazza, Illy and the likes are so much cheaper than say artisan roasters? Beans are graded according to quality. The 'quality' is determined by a number of proccess, as laid down. by the SCAA. SO, if you went to the butchers and bought some chuck steak and wrapped it in pastry, would you then presume that it is a Beef Wellington?


 I can't see what this is adding to the conversation. We all know the difference between freshly roasted beans and cheaper "off the shelf" beans.

Some of us have restricted incomes now because of the pandemic, and the post was meant to be helpful to those readers.

I can't read or make any sense of your meat analogy - I'm vegetarian.


----------



## carrots361 (Nov 20, 2020)

Any dialling in tips on a Barista Pro, and starting recipe?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> I can't see what this is adding to the conversation. We all know the difference between freshly roasted beans and cheaper "off the shelf" beans.
> 
> Some of us have restricted incomes now because of the pandemic, and the post was meant to be helpful to those readers.
> 
> I can't read or make any sense of your meat analogy - I'm vegetarian.


 I think what David was perhaps trying to say was understand what you're buying. With decaf coffee they have to run through one of 4 broad processes...which adds to the price of the green coffee.

https://coffeeconfidential.org/health/decaffeination/

Once you add in the roasting, bag, labelling, wages, packing and distribution....If you buy too cheap, there is not much left for the bean...which is arguably the most important ingredient. For a good decaf coffee we should actually be expecting to pay a little more. Certainly £10.99 per Kg seems very low.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think what David was perhaps trying to say was understand what you're buying. With decaf coffee they have to run through one of 4 broad processes...which adds to the price of the green coffee.
> 
> https://coffeeconfidential.org/health/decaffeination/
> 
> Once you add in the roasting, bag, labelling, wages, packing and distribution....If you buy too cheap, there is not much left for the bean...which is arguably the most important ingredient. For a good decaf coffee we should actually be expecting to pay a little more. Certainly £10.99 per Kg seems very low.


 Hello Dave. Yes I know all this. It does say "coffee legend" under my name which shows I've been using this forum for quit a while. I'm not a new user who doesn't know his coffee. I was making a simple point that during the pandemic many people have lost income and are turning to cheaper coffee. All this is made clear in the post. Why is this difficult to understand? This forum isn't just about freshly roasted beans, even if that's clearly the main focus.

I have a Mazzer Major grinder and even off the shelf beans make a decent cup of coffee without having to resort to ground coffee or instant or pods. My post was directed to those who want or need to economise. This isn't something we should be ignoring or being heavy handed about.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@les24preludes



les24preludes said:


> This isn't something we should be ignoring or being heavy handed about.


 I wasn't aware I was being heavy handed?

Also my post was general to help people perhaps less knowledgable than yourself, who will no doubt be reading this thread.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> @les24preludes
> 
> I wasn't aware I was being heavy handed?
> 
> Also my post was general to help people perhaps less knowledgable than yourself, who will no doubt be reading this thread.


 No - you weren't being heavy handed, I was referring to the original post. Being realistic, there's a lot invested on this forum in roasters and all the guys who keep good quality coffee alive and well, and that's entirely appropriate for a coffee forum for advanced users. It's just a question of the odd trend to wards elitism which may come out knowingly or inadvertently. Obviously instant coffee users aren't going to get much positive feedback here, but I would have thought that off the shelf beans were safe from "educational" feedback. I'm assuming you see my point here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> @les24preludes
> 
> Also my post was general to help people perhaps less knowledgable than yourself, who will no doubt be reading this thread.


 So was my post. People ofter read the opinion of others and follow it without being able to replicate the experience, so without trying to judge your situation, \I was making the point that whatever your method of making coffee, the method is unlikely to enhance the bean. I drank a lot of Illy and other more reasonably priced beans over the years, with mixed success and failure.........decaf is a slightly different thing though, as @Davecuk explained


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Lavazza do a range of commercial beans in Ikg packs. They are for hotels etc. I tried a couple of arabica ones named something like Iterra. One was rather weak and insipid and needed a high ratio to achieve anything. Cheaper one. Another behaved much like a fresh roasted and was rather nice. At the time a bit more expensive but Amazon price has rocketed since. I drink coffee that comes out anything from treacle to hiss water so my only interest is taste so insipid means weak and no character - boring and nothing special.

They do a whole range but can only be found on their global site. They can work out a lot cheaper than fresh roasted - or did on the nice one for a while. That could be down to the Amazon seller. 🤣 The UK site seems to be dedicated to pods and their usual beans.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

The Mokarabia and Cafe Roma beans are quite acceptable in taste on my aeropress otherwise I wouldn't recommend them as an economic option. I don't recommend anything I'm not happy drinking myself.

They've been on the shelf for a little while, since they don't fluff up in the grinder. But all the same, they taste OK and better than the worst freshly roasted beans I've had in the past. This is me being "educational" in return. Not all freshly roasted beans taste better than off the shelf beans. I've drunk only decaf for many years and I've been through dozens of freshly roasted kinds of beans, some of which were pretty vile. So I have a good idea of the decaf market. The beans themselves may be of quite good quality - simply that they're not freshly roasted.

The Lavazza beans I mentioned are fresher and fluff up more in the grinder. They taste pretty nice, and as above better than the worst freshly roasted beans I've had in the past. My recommendation for these economic alternatives still stands. If you're hard up give them a try. You may notice the both Cafe Roma and Mokarabia get 5 star feedback from users on the Next Day Coffee site.

.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@les24preludes

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/

This is a brilliant decaf. Without doubt, the best I have ever tasted, but, it is £27 a kilo. However, Extract regularly run promotions offering 30% off plus free postage. Works out at £18.90 per kilo, posted. The discounts are often posted on here, or, another little trick is visit the front page, scroll down and subscribe to their newsletter. In return, they will send you a 30% off code. This makes it a little outside your target of £14 but gives free postage


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Brilliant, dkf41. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the only time I've invested in artisan decaf beans was a bag from Hasbean a few years back. It was fairly unremarkable and I've stuck to supermarket decaf since (and it's rare that I even pick up a bag of that).

But, after hearing a few good things about it, I've decided to order up a bag of Crankhouse's El Carmen Decaf. Looking forward to seeing what it's like. I doubt I'll become a regular consumer of artisan decaf - simply due to the fact that I can't afford it alongside caffeinated beans - but I don't half love trying something new.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

winterlight said:


> I think the only time I've invested in artisan decaf beans was a bag from Hasbean a few years back. It was fairly unremarkable and I've stuck to supermarket decaf since.... I doubt I'll become a regular consumer of artisan decaf - simply due to the fact that I can't afford it ....


 A kindred spirit clearly. For me the economics are that I use 16g of coffee per drink in my aeropress. That's 15 cups out of 250g. If I drink 4 cups a day I get through 250g in 4 days. So a basic £7.50 artisan coffee + postage would represent around £10 per 4 days. Big difference. However, assuming you find an artisan coffee you really like and buy a kilo you could get Redber Guatemalan for £17.50 plus postage or a blend for £15.50 plus postage. These are good prices and surprised me - not much more than Mokarabia at £14.99 though more than Cafe Roma at £10.49. I'm willing to go up to £17.50 a kilo but not really above that, and I may divide my buying between artisans with good prices and off the shelf coffees.

For the bigger picture, I think we have to accept that the value of artisans, and supporting artisans, lies in their regular coffees rather than the decafs, which some don't stock at all though most have at least one. Since decafs are already compromised the highest taste points won't be as high, though the low points could be equally low. My several years experience of artisan decafs suggest that the quality is quite variable depending on supply and seasons. So with decafs we're getting "good but not great" and a middle quality commercial blend may be enough on a daily basis if you optimise everything else. I've done this with a Mazzer Major grinder, 83mm titanium burrs, and a decent aeropress technique.

Would I go back to artisan coffee? Yes, freshly roasted would make a difference. So I'd be open to paying around £15.50 to £17.50 a kilo. I'd be exposed to batch variation and seasonality which might mean a few clunkers like I've experienced in the past.

In ethical terms I like the idea of supporting smaller growers and roasters but I wouldn't pay double for this. A small percentage more maybe. In the big ethical picture coffee growers make a tiny impact on climate change compared to rearing and eating livestock, which has a big impact and additionally is over 90% of the reason why the Amazon rain forest is being destroyed. So as a vegetarian I sleep easily at night.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @les24preludes
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/
> 
> This is a brilliant decaf. Without doubt, the best I have ever tasted, but, it is £27 a kilo. However, Extract regularly run promotions offering 30% off plus free postage. Works out at £18.90 per kilo, posted. The discounts are often posted on here, or, another little trick is visit the front page, scroll down and subscribe to their newsletter. In return, they will send you a 30% off code. This makes it a little outside your target of £14 but gives free postage


 Going to give this a whirl as my next decaf. Looks right up my street. Cheers


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

This is bloody brilliant

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf-coffee-beans/products/seasonal-decaf-blend?variant=3160903417882


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

On the topic of decaf, but slightly off the primary topic here - does anyone have a recommendation for a source of decaf green beans? I want some decaf, and this thread has some nice suggestions for ones to try, but I haven't purchased roasted coffee in a few years and so my default is green (though I will follow some of the links here and consider breaking out of that 'rut').


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

evoman said:


> On the topic of decaf, but slightly off the primary topic here - does anyone have a recommendation for a source of decaf green beans? I want some decaf, and this thread has some nice suggestions for ones to try, but I haven't purchased roasted coffee in a few years and so my default is green (though I will follow some of the links here and consider breaking out of that 'rut').


 @BlackCatCoffee Do you sell green, you do have some decaff don't you?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> @BlackCatCoffee Do you sell green, you do have some decaff don't you?


 Thanks @DavecUK

@evoman We can do green decaf and lots of other coffee too.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks @DavecUK
> 
> @evoman We can do green decaf and lots of other coffee too.


 Excellent - I see the Colombia Sugarcane Decaf (good price per kilo). Are there other options as well? [also, if it is not the wrong place to ask - how would that Colombian decaf do at a mahogany or dark-ish roast?]


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Not sure anyone is interested in this, but I just pulled my first shots from the Black Cat Colombian Sugarcane Decaf - seems quite nice, though it was a weird one to roast. (I can tweak the shot to get a decent one and report on the profile later - these went straight into a latte since I don't have much time to faff about right now).

These are the first decaf green beans I have tied and I was surprised how different they looked and behaved when being roasted. They seem to be darker green than any of the coffees I have been roasting (even accounting for the fact that they don't have the husks), and look sort of dry. They seemed to roast very fast and ended up quite dark (and more of a black tone than brown as they went through the roasting stages). The dark roast is fine for me since I usually go mahogany roast, but they look a bit different in that they seem less oily given the degree of roast (and again, less of the brown tones and more black tones - maybe the EA process does something with the sugars?).


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, having a quick read though. Seen a couple of decafs to note down but wondering if there's any good espresso ones? I'm not a fan of fruity acidic coffees which seems to be all I'm getting at the moment!!


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

We have been drinking Neighbourhoods columbian decaf. It's really tasty, one of the best we have had I would say. Just about finished our bag however and onto trying rave's sugarcane decaf next


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Gav86 This is a belter

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/

If you go to the homepage and subscribe to the mailing list, they used to give you a 30% off your first order....do not if that still applies but even at full price, it is worth it!


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @Gav86 This is a belter
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/
> 
> If you go to the homepage and subscribe to the mailing list, they used to give you a 30% off your first order....do not if that still applies but even at full price, it is worth it!


 Cheers, I was umming and arrring between rave and extract. Think it'll be extract next time around.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought I'd give a quick update. Switching to decaf has transformed my sleep. Most evenings by 10pm I can't keep my eyes open and have to go bed for a wonderfully deep sleep! Thankfully there are some really good decafs available so I don't have to completely give up on coffee. It has also made me think about what else might be irritating my body, might try cutting out gluten next.


----------



## Lucian_Blue (Feb 2, 2018)

Even decaf is irritating colon. Stick to 1/day.

I know what you are talking about, I've been there.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Chris_on_caffeine said:


> Thought I'd give a quick update. Switching to decaf has transformed my sleep. Most evenings by 10pm I can't keep my eyes open and have to go bed for a wonderfully deep sleep! Thankfully there are some really good decafs available so I don't have to completely give up on coffee. It has also made me think about what else might be irritating my body, might try cutting out gluten next.


 Which decafs would you recommend? I'm in a situation where I am trying to find a decaf alternative to a very nice blend I normally have


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@adam85 Decaf often is roasted slightly darker than normal beans, but that does not mean a nasty taste. This is a bleter

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/hero/sugarcane-decaf-espresso-1kg/

and it used to be if you visit the homepage and join the mailing list you get a one off discount voucher!


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

@dfk41 Thanks I'll give them I try.

I did think that the majority of decaf are dark beans?? Which I've not been used to before


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

adam85 said:


> Which decafs would you recommend? I'm in a situation where I am trying to find a decaf alternative to a very nice blend I normally have


 The Extract sugar cane and Raves colombia El Carmen are both superb. Yes they are dark, but I wouldnt let that put you off.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have just finished Coffee Compass Sumatra decaf and found that I needed to rest it at least 10 days before the taste started coming through, I still keep going back to Limini decaf as this really cuts through milk in a latte although this also IMHO needs 10 to 14 days resting to be at its best.

Ian


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the Limini recommendation. £18.90 kg is a decent price.

My stock decaf is any of the ones from Next Day Coffee. https://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/decaffeinated-coffee-beans

Usually buy Mokarabia at £14.99 kg. That's my go-to coffee. Cafe Roma is good at the same price and so is Lavazza but that's more expensive.


----------

